# modifier 51



## kimb (Jun 21, 2008)

would it be right to use modifier 51 when a shaving of a lesion was done at the same time as an excision of a benign lesions same side of body and same area. example: 11403 and 11301

thanks for the help
Kim b


----------



## 007CPC (Jun 21, 2008)

*I don't think so; maybe*

Use:Level two HCPC modifiers, LT, RT; unless the insurance company requires you to utilize level one modifier 51. If the two codes are bundled, use 59 on the code positioned as the indented context ( the code that is bundled into). But then, 11301 may be inclusive into 11403.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 23, 2008)

If it is a different lesion in a different location, use modifier -59.


----------



## kimb (Jun 23, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> If it is a different lesion in a different location, use modifier -59.



thanks for your advise


----------



## kimb (Jun 23, 2008)

*shaving of lesion & excision of lesion*

Lisa,

The lesion was on the same side of the back. One was a shaving and the other was an excision so that is why I thought I should use modifier 51. If I am understanding the definition for modifier 59 it has to be on a different site.

thanks again

example is: 11403 3.5 cm
                11301 - 51  2 cm

This is how I submitted the claim


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 24, 2008)

Technically, if it is a different lesion it is a different site.  The definition for -59 in CPT states "separate lesion".   
Lisa


----------

